# [DYING] Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP



## S. E. (Sep 5, 2008)

[DYING]
*Virus and Vaccine:
A Digimon RP*

After the events of Dawn and Dusk, there have been a sudden influx of viruses throughout the Digital World, particularly in the surrounding areas of Digital City. In an attempt to heal the affected Digimon and repair the DigiAreas, the two Tamer Teams, Night Claw and Light Fang, have formed a Vaccine Team for each Tamer Team. You play as one of the Vaccine Tamers working for either Night Claw or Light Fang, trying to eliminate the viruses and find out who or what is causing them.

[Vaccine Team HQ: For members only]

Current Vaccine Mission:

*Light Fang*

_Location:_ 
*Sunken Tunnel*
_Mission Type:_
*Area Restore*
_Details_
*A virus has been transmitted by an unknown source to Sunken Tunnel. It has yet to harm any Digimon, but the area is beginning to deteriorate. This mission involves the normal Area Restore procedure.*
_Required Tamer Points_
*5pts*
_Scout_
*Flora and Ashes*

*Night Claw*

_Location:_ 
*Register Jungle*
_Mission Type:_
*Digimon Rescue*
_Details_
*A baby Wanyamon is lost in the thick of Register Jungle. Return it to the Union to complete the mission.*
_Required Tamer Points_
*10pts*
_Scout_
*Mission has not yet started.*

(Missions are worth 5 Tamer Points each)

Past Missions:

*Light Fang*

_Location:_ 
*Task Canyon*
_Mission Type:_
*Digimon Cure & Co-op*
_Details_
*3 Infected Growlmon are rampaging. Light Fang's job is to battle and heal the Growlmon.*
_Required Tamer Points_
*0pts*
_Scout_
*Involuntary Twitch*

*Night Claw*

_Location:_ 
*Magnet Mine*
_Mission Type:_
*Digimon Cure*
_Details_
*A fresh virus has struck Magnet Mine. So far, it has only affected some of the resident Digimon. Two Keramon and one Kurisarimon have been affected so far.*
_Required Tamer Points_
*5pts*
_Scout_
*Shining Eevee*

_Location:_ 
*Task Canyon*
_Mission Type:_
*Area Restore & Co-op*
_Details_
*3 Infected Growlmon are rampaging. Night Crow's job is to vaccinate the infected areas.*
_Required Tamer Points_
*0pts* 
_Scout_
*Arcanine*

Tamer Upgrades

5pts = Digimon Navi (At any point in the story, you may choose to have some sort of event where you meet up with a second Digimon. That Digimon does not do any battling, however, but it may serve as your DigiNavi. A DigiNavi handles emails and messages and forwards them to you, and has many other duties. Just like your partner, their species must match one of the species represented by your Tamer Team.)

10pts = Alt. Champion Form (Allows your partner to choose a different Champion form to Digivolve to within their species (Dark, Holy, etc.) Only one Alt. Champion form can be had.)

15pts = Alt. Champion Form 2 (Like the above, only your partner can now have 2 Alt. Champion Forms at once)

20pts = Armor Digivolution (Allows your partner to Digivolve using special DigiEggs if they can. The form they reach can also be used as their preferred form.)

25pts = ??? (Will be revealed when first attained)

30pts = Ultimate Digivolution (Allows your partner to Digivolve to it's Ultimate form. Also allows it to have it's Ultimate form as it's preferred form.)

35pts = Alt. Ultimate Form (Like Alt. Champion Form, only with Ultimate level Digimon)

40pts = Alt. Ultimate Form 2 (Like Alt. Champion Form 2, only with Ultimate level Digimon)

50pts = DNA Digivolution (Allows your partner to DNA Digivolve with another Digimon. After battle, they can freely separate)

55pts = Mega Digivolution (Allows your partner to reach it's Mega Form. Also allows it to have it's Mega Form as it's preferred form.)

60pts = Alt. Mega Form (Like Alt. Champion and Ultimate Forms, only with Mega level Digimon)

65pts = Alt. Mega Form 2 (Like Alt. Champion and Ultimate Form 2s, only with Mega level Digimon)

80pts = Burst/Ruin Digivolution (Allows your partner to Digivolve to it's Burst/Ruin Mode. Also allows your partner to have their Burst/Ruin Mode as their preferred form.)

More coming soon. (Possibly)


The Beginners Guide to Vaccination

_Digimon Cure_

To vaccinate an infected Digimon, first you must defeat the Digimon in question. Afterwards, the Digimon should explode in a burst of data. Then, using your Vaccine Digivice, you can run scans on the data and bring back the Digimon, cured.

_Area Restore_

After a virus has infected a DigiArea, or an infected Digimon has spread the virus to it, an Area Restore operation is needed. All DigiAreas(In this RP, anyways) have gates to the DigiArea's server. Once inside the Server (Which looks much like the CITYs) you can use your Vaccine Digivice to run scans on the area, which will cause it to slowly repair. Then, the mission is complete.

_Digimon Rescue_

Self-explanatory. Find the client to complete the mission.

_Scouts_

For every mission, a Tamer from each team must volunteer for scout duty. The purpose of a scout is to report the actions of the enemy Digimon. In other words, you take momentary control of the enemy Digimon, which gets rid of the possibility of the Tamer cheating in his or her favor. Despite how it sounds, scouts are vital and most missions cannot go on without them.

_Digimon Partners_

Every Tamer has one Digimon Partner to assist them on missions. That Digimon's preferred form (The form it will take outside of battle) can be no higher than Champion level, and it must have at least one Mega form. The Digimon's preferred form must be of one of the species that represents your Tamer Team. If you belong to Light Fang, your Digimon must be Holy, Dragon, Bird, or Aquan species. If you belong to Night Claw, your Digimon must be Dark, Beast, InsectPlant, or Machine species. You should choose your Tamer Team depending on what kind of Digimon you want. The only exceptions are non-Night Claw species Black Digimon, such as BlackAgumon. They can belong to either team.​
_Application Forms_

Tamers:
Name:
Gender:
Age:
Appearance:
Tamer Team:
Digimon Partner:
Summary:

Digimon Partners:
Name: (If it's their species name, still fill this part out)
Gender: (I know Digimon don't have genders, this is just for correct use of pronouns)
Appearance: (If it looks just like the rest of it's species, leave blank)
Summary:

_Application Records_

Light Fang:
1. Mystari (Mysti) Allyssa Endris & Clawslash (Gatomon): Mewtwo, 5pts
DigiNavi: Foxy (Renamon)
2. Flora Marie Kaijin & Serenity (Patamon): Flora and Ashes, 5pts
DigiNavi: Mini (Biyomon)
3. Zeph & Deluge (Gomamon): Involuntary Twitch, 5pts
DigiNavi: Kou (Kudamon)
4.
5.
6.

Night Claw:
1. Demi Sapphire & Lunamon: Shining Eevee, 10pts
DigiNavi: BlackGuilmon
Alt. Champion Form: SangLoupmon
2. Eric & Monmon: Celestial Blade, 10pts
DigiNavi: Tentomon
3. Zak Greyson & Floramon: Eeveeon25, 10pts
DigiNavi: BlackAgumon
4. Kevin & Ae (PawnChessmonBlack): Arcanine, 10pts
DigiNavi: Kokuwamon
5.
6.

This RP has already started, but we are still open to new members.

NOTICE: Before you join, make sure you can post at least every 2 weeks, although more would be nice.











Upon joining, you now get one of these. Your character's first name and partner's name are displayed in the space underneath Virus and Vaccine. You can display them in your signature and make them link here.

Applying:



> Name: Demi Sapphire
> Gender: Female
> Age: 11
> Appearance: Demi has brown hair and chocolate eyes. She is somewhat average height for her age at 55~ inches. She sports a read headband with a dark purple shirt and and blue skirt.
> ...





> Name: BlackGuilmon
> Gender: Male
> Digimon: BlackGuilmon-BlackGrowlmon-BlackWarGrowlmon-BlackWarGreymon
> Appearance:
> Summary: BlackGuilmon is always found at the PC with his ever present mug of coffee. Due to his laid back nature, others don't have a hard time getting along with him. He's a graduate of the DigiNavi University, and when it comes to computers, he knows his stuff. He is very unlike the rest of his species in that he somewhat dislikes violence.


_FAQ_

Q: What happens after the plot ends? Does the RP end?
A: No. Although the amount of viruses currently in the RP are unnatural for the Digital World, viruses will still spring up from time to time. Also, I have a Tournament(s) planned at the end.

Q: I can't be here for over 2 weeks! What do I do so I don't get kicked out?
A: Just post "*absence pass*" so I know not to get rid of you.

Q: How do I know what species my Digimon is?
A: Use this if your Digimon is in Dawn/Dusk. If not, use this. Certain Digimon that are normally one species is sometimes a different one in Dawn/Dusk, but generally if that Digimon is in D/D then that's what you can go by.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The Union's Vaccine Team [Digimon]*

I join all Digimon RP's!

Tamers:
Name:Mysti
Gender:Female
Age:11
Appearance:Blonde,curly hair,wears a white shirt with monk sleeves,trimming,and collar.
Tamer Team:Whichever fits Gatomon!
Digimon Partner:Gatomon!
Summary:Um,what does that mean?

Digimon Partners:
Name: Clawslash
Gender: her
Appearance: she has a hint of pink blended in with the white fur
Summary:Again,what does it mean?


----------



## S. E. (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The Union's Vaccine Team [Digimon]*



Mewtwo said:


> I join all Digimon RP's!
> 
> Tamers:
> Name:Mysti
> ...


In this case, a summary is a bio or description of your character. Because of Gatomon, you'll be on Light Fang. Is that okay? Also, would you like your character to have a last name as well, or would you like to leave it as Mysti? Edit your post with those details and you're good to go.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The Union's Vaccine Team [Digimon]*

Tamers:
Name:Mystari (Mysti) Allyssa Endris
Gender:Female
Age:11
Appearance:Blonde,curly hair,wears a white shirt with pink sleeves,trimming,and collar.
Tamer Team:Light Fang
Digimon Partner:Gatomon!
Summary:(I assume this means personality) Light,bouncy,playful,fun to have around,can cheer anyone up,only fights if has to

Digimon Partners:
Name: Clawslash
Gender: Female
Appearance: she has a hint of pink blended in with the white fur
Summary:Mainly sarcastic,but can be serious and playful


----------



## S. E. (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The Union's Vaccine Team [Digimon]*



Mewtwo said:


> Tamers:
> Name:Mystari (Mysti) Allyssa Endris
> Gender:Female
> Age:11
> ...


*Accepted*


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The Union's Vaccine Team [Digimon]*

*overlooks my sign-up form*

*sees appearance*

Gah! the shirt thing: monk was supposed to be pink,major typing error!


----------



## S. E. (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The Union's Vaccine Team [Digimon]*



Mewtwo said:


> *overlooks my sign-up form*
> 
> *sees appearance*
> 
> Gah! the shirt thing: monk was supposed to be pink,major typing error!


Fixed.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The Union's Vaccine Team [Digimon]*

No!Take monk out is what I mean!


----------



## S. E. (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The Union's Vaccine Team [Digimon]*



Mewtwo said:


> No!Take monk out is what I mean!


Sorry, fixed.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

I'll join later, I guess....


----------



## Flora (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Tamers:
Name: Flora Marie Kaijin
Gender: Female
Age: 14
Appearance: Flora has shoulder-length red hair and bright blue eyes.  
Tamer Team: Light Fang
Digimon Partner: Patamon
Summary: Flora is rather hyperactive, and loves to help others with important tasks.  However, you never want to get near her when she's upset, because she either goes on a rampage or becomes a giant ball of tears.

Digimon Partner:
Name: Serenity
Gender: Female
Appearance: 
Summary: Serious, and tries to keep Flora from rampaging/becoming a giant ball of tears. (It never works, though)


----------



## S. E. (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Are you guys sure? I was getting ready to change this to a Tournament-like thing, still involving Light Fang and Night Crow. And Flora, Patamon is a Bird Species Digimon. It belongs to Light Fang, not Night Crow. If you want to join with Patamon, you'll need to switch.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

(Patamon is a Bird or Holy Digimon, so be one of Light Fang)

I have a question... can we get more partners later on like in Dawn/Dusk?


Name: Eric
Gender: Male
Age: 17
Appearance: The playable hero from the ORIGINAL Digimon World
Tamer Team: Night Crow
Digimon Partner: Monmon
Digivolution line: ?->??->Monmon->Hookmon->Assaultmon->Cannondramon

Summary: Eric is a proud member of Night Crow's Vaccine team.

Digimon Partners:
Name: Depends on which form he is in at the time.
Gender: Male
Appearance: 
Summary: Has a strong sense of justice, and is a fun-loving Digimon.


----------



## Flora (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Edited.

Nyaa, I didn't know that, since I never played the games. ^^;


----------



## S. E. (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

*Celestial Blade & Flora and Ashes*

Accepted, but please let me know if anyone wants this to be changed to that Tournament RP instead. I'll probably add a Tournament anyways, though.

EDIT: Well, I suppose you could have two Digimon at the most, but you'll have to choose which one you're taking with you on each mission.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Keep it! My Bakugan tournament RP only has one member, and is probably going to close soon.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

*never played games after world 4 so may need explanations*
**finds it humorously ironic that the light guys do the violence and the dark guys do the healing**

Tamer:
Name:  Zak Greyson
Gender:  Male
Age:  16
Appearance:  Black hair, jacket, and pants with green shirt and green goggles on forehead
Tamer Team:  Light Fang
Digimon Partner:  Floramon
Summary:  He's generally lazy, but he still knows that he needs to do what's required of him.  This results in common procrastination, unless it's for something he's really interested in.  He loves a good laugh, and often makes others try to laugh too, although his jokes cause people to laugh at him more often than with him.  Most people just don't share his sense of humor.

Digimon Partner:
Name:  Floramon
Gender:  (I thought they did have genders?)  Male
Appearance:  Has black scarf (or whatever the thing from PMD is called) around neck that stays there in all evolutions
Summary:  Is very similar to his partner, Zak, although he can be more level-headed.  Digivolution line is Floramon-Kiwimon-Deramon-Gryphonmon


----------



## S. E. (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*



Eeveeon25 said:


> *never played games after world 4 so may need explanations*
> **finds it humorously ironic that the light guys do the violence and the dark guys do the healing**
> 
> Tamer:
> ...


Accepted, but you'll need to be in Night Crow because of Floramon. I'm adding you right now, but you can freely change your profile since the RP hasn't started.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Ooh! I don't RP much, but I'm quite familiar with Dawn and this sounds like fun. :3 So count me in!

...And, uh... if I recall correctly, Kiwimon and Deramon digivolve from Chicchi/Muchomon and into uh I dunno but definitely not Gryphomon; that's the Mega form of Biyomon.

Name: Zeph
Gender: Female
Age: 16
Appearance: Zeph is tall (around 5' 8") with shoulder-length light brown hair. She dresses simply and casually in a tee shirt and shorts, and she keeps her hair pushed out of her eyes with a black headband.
Tamer Team: Light Fang
Digimon Partner: Gomamon
Summary: Zeph is forever eager to prove herself in battle, so she often races into situations a bit more challenging than she can handle. She always tries her hardest and strives to be at the front lines. She tends to be impatient when she has to wait.

Name: Deluge
Gender: Male
Appearance: Slightly longer-haired than the usual for a Gomamon. 
Summary: The easygoing Deluge doesn't seem like a very good fit for the enthusiastic Zeph, but somehow they get along. Evolution is typically Poyomon-Gomamon-Ikkakumon-Zudomon-Vikemon, but depending on the situation he will sometimes do Poyomon-Kamemon-Tortomon-Brachiomon-Plesiomon.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*



Involuntary Twitch said:


> Ooh! I don't RP much, but I'm quite familiar with Dawn and this sounds like fun. :3 So count me in!
> 
> ...And, uh... if I recall correctly, Kiwimon and Deramon digivolve from Chicchi/Muchomon and into uh I dunno but definitely not Gryphomon; that's the Mega form of Biyomon.
> 
> ...


Accepted. And so the RP begins! Oh, and I'm letting Eeveeon pass because since he's only played up to World 4, he could be right for all I know. Even if not, I'm fine with it anyways.
------------
"Demi!" Lunamon shouted urgently. "Wake up! You'll make us late!" Demi slowly opened her eyes to reveal Lunamon hovering over her head. "...Lunamon, we've got plenty of time." "That may be what you think, but we'll be late with your kind of thinking!" Demi gave in and got up. After the morning routine was over, Demi and Lunamon were on their way to their first meeting with The Union's Vaccination Team.

((I should probably mention that both teams are meeting at Center Bridge. Both Chief Julia (Night Crow) and Chief Glare (Light Fang) will be there))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: [Now Started] Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

"Wake up, Mysti!" said a familiar voice. I opened my eyes to see Clawslash. "Hard to believe you're awake,lazy butt!" she replied."Come on, Prissy Kitty, let's get ready!" ((Mysti tends to call Gatomon Prissy Kitty, kinda like a nickname!)) Mysti got her clothes and walked to the bathroom to take a shower. Clawslash, on the other hand, filled her bra with toothpaste, being the prankster she is. She then ran in the other room and started grooming her fur. When Mysti got out,she noticed the toothpaste before she put it on. "Nice try, prankster!" she said. "I keep a spare bra in the bathroom!" And she does. She got it out and got dressed. She fixed her hair extra pretty because today was a special day. She was finally going to have Gatomon do good! She ran to her room and grabbed her Digivice. "Come on, let's go!" she said, jumping on her bike. "Hey, wait for me!" her Digimon partner yelled before jumping in the basket on the front especially for her. They set off for Center Bridge. ((I have never had a post this long!))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: [Now Started] Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((We're going to need at least 2 members from each Tamer Team for the meeting to start))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: [Now Started] Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Mysti and Clawslash pedaled on. They passed IHOP. Mysti's stomach growled. "Well, we haven't had breakfast today! Here, get in the Digivice and I'll order To-Go. We can eat on the way there!" she said before recalling Gatomon to the Digivice.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: [Now Started] Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

She was so sure of herself. Zeph never woke up earlier than eight when she had a choice, but this time she had set her alarm clock for six in the morning. She was going to be the first, the _first_ tamer waiting at the bridge-- before even the team captains, and certainly before any of the other normal-ranked tamers. ...Or rather, she would have been, if she hadn't slept through the alarm and got woken up by Deluge at seven thirty. Oh well. She'd have to prove herself otherwise. But she needed the extra sleep anyway... and she was still on time.

Deluge pulled himself awkwardly along behind Zeph as she walked briskly through Shine Square, muttering complaints under his breath. Zeph looked down at him over her shoulder.

"Shop complaining, I know you can keep up. Didn't we undergo all that speed training just last week?"

"Yeah, but fat lot of good it does when you don't have any legs!" the Gomamon whined. "At this rate, I'll be too tired to do any battling!"

"Nonsense. What about all that health training we did the week before? You'll have to walk a lot farther than that on this mission. And no, I'm not carrying you."

Tamer and Digimon continued bickering as they stepped on the portal to Shine Terminal.

((Oh yeah, by the way Mewtwo. Paragraph breaks and spaces between punctuation are your friends...))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: [Now Started] Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

(( I already do the punctuation spaces! ))

Mysti ordered pancakes and ran out, releasing gatomon after they were at the door. 
"My bike's gone!" I yelled. 
"Thnk again, drama queen!" it was Clawslash. She had hid the bike behind me! I slapped my head. "Just get in the basket!"

(( Better, IT?))


----------



## Arcanine (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: [Now Started] Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Name:Kevin
Gender:Male
Age:14
Appearance:Wears a black tutleneck overcoat over a black sweater and black pants. Light brown, short hair and ice-blue eyes. Also black figerless gloves.
Tamer Team:Night Crow
Digimon Partner:PawnChessmon(Black)
Summary:Very reserved, calm and serious. Respects and likes to be respected. When he speaks it's usually wise stuff or sarcasm.

Digimon Partners:
Name: Ae
Gender: Female (eventually she'll be a Queenchessmon).
Appearance: 
Summary:Very similar to Kevin except for the calm part, because she lets out all of her anger. Hates the has-a-spear-or-is-big-and-tough-it's-a-guy stereotype. Evolution is Kapurimon-PawnChessmon Black-KnightChessmon Black-RookChessmon-QueenChessmon


----------



## S. E. (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: [Now Started] Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*



Arcanine said:


> Name:Kevin
> Gender:Male
> Age:14
> Appearance:Wears a black tutleneck overcoat over a black sweater and black pants. Light brown, short hair and ice-blue eyes. Also black figerless gloves.
> ...


Accepted.
---------
When Demi and Lunamon reached Dark Terminal, it was quite bustling as usual. Because of the meeting, the path to the Center Bridge was restricted to Vaccine Tamers only, and an the alternate portal to SunshineCITY was in use instead. Unlike on normal days, a RookChessmonBlack and a BishopChessmonWhite were standing at guard. Demi and Lunamon assumed that on the other side there would be two Knightmon instead, since those are the usual guards for Sunshine. 

"Excuse me, sirs..." Demi said with a hint of nervousness in her voice. "I'm a Vaccine Tamer headed for the bridge. Here, this is my Vaccine Digivice..." She handed the BishopChessmonWhite her Digivice. She was handed back her Digivice and let through.

As Demi had expected, there were Chief Julia and Chief Glare with their Digimon Partners, ChaosGallantmon and Ophanimon. Though to her surprise, none of the Tamers had arrived yet. Before Demi could say anything, Lunamon blurted out first.

"Hi! This is my Tamer, Demi! I'm Lunamon! Oh! But I'm sure you already know us! Chief Julia, right? Demi and I are in Night Crow! She just received her Vaccine Digivice! We're here for the meeting! But gee, where are all the other Tamers? Don't you think they'd be here by now?"

"Lunamon, take a breath..." Now Demi was feeling nervous _and_ embarrassed. Not sure what else to say, she sat down and put Lunamon in her lap, covering her mouth as the chiefs and their Digimon were giving them strange looks. _I can't take her anywhere..._ Demi thought.


----------



## Arcanine (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Kevin woke up, not really caring what time it was. He knew Ae would wake him up. Even after taking a hot shower, putting his clothes on and waking Ae from her sleep he didn't look at the clock. A simple breakfast for both and they were off.

Thirty minutes later, arriving at the Terminal, he found a RookChessmon and a BishopChessmon guarding the entrance. After showing them his Vaccine Digivice, the RookChessmon looked at Ae, as if to make a comment.

"Well, you look a strong PawnChessmon. I bet you fight like a real man." _Bomb time_, Kevin thought

"Yeah, you're a big man too, aren't you? I bet you don't Digivolve to keep your macho man look, don't you?" And Ae kept going, ignoring Chief Glare, Chief Julia, Ophanimon and ChaosGallantmon, who were greeted by respectful nods and an apology look by Kevin. He joined another Tamer, who was covering her Lunamon's mouth. _How I understand you..._ he thought, looking at the girl, before looking away.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Eric and Monmon were in the Digital World, ready for the tournament. They have been through a lot together, and fought evil many times, winning every time. Monmon was anxious to kick some Digi-butt, and would give it his all. Eric had been anticipating today for months.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Where did you guys get the idea it was a Tournament? It's just a meeting...))

"I suppose there are enough Tamers to start." began Chief Julia. "After all, many of you have separate lives in the Real World. Fortunately, there are no speeches to give yet." Chief Glare took over. "Yes. It's merely a get together, you could call it. Afterwards, you all will be assigned a mission. It's a Co-op mission. Night Crow will be handling one part of it, Light Fang the other." 

Demi yawned. She hadn't gotten enough sleep. Lunamon, on the other hand, had broken free from Demi and began socializing with the other Digimon. She tried striking up a conversation with a Gomamon. _Probably a Light Fang-er..._ She thought.

"Hi there! Gee, your fur looks soft..." Lunamon thought about touching it, but she changed her mind. "Um, um, who's that Tamer of yours?"


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Mysti eventually came to a portal that dropped her out of the sky, right over Central Bridge ((Or wherever we're meeting!)) "Whoah!" said Mysti, all the while Clawslash was screaming.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

(but you said....)


----------



## S. E. (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

*Celestial Blade*

I meant changing this to a Tournament RP. No one seemed to care, though, so I kept it the same.


----------



## Flora (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

"Aw, crap!" yelled Flora as she raced toward the site of the meeting.  "We're gonna be laaaaaaaaaaate!"

Serenity rolled her eyes as she tried to keep up with Flora.  "I TOLD you we should've gotten up earlier..."

After reaching the meeting's site, Flora was stopped by a Knightmon wishing to see her Vaccine Digivice.  Flor checked her pockets, but it wasn't there. "ARGGGH!"

"Calm down, Flora," muttered Serenity, "I have it."  She dropped it in Flora's hands.

"Here.  I'm a Vaccine Tamer, from Light Fang.   May I please enter?" Flora stated (somewhat) calmly as she presented her Digivice.

Once she was allowed to pass through, she burst into the meeting room.  She stuttered, "S-sorry I'm late, Chief Glare and Chief Julia."

"Flora overslept..."

"Shut up."


----------



## S. E. (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Pssst. Your Terminal has Knightmon. XP))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Uh hello I'm falling out of the sky like rain...?))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((How could you be falling out the sky? There's a gate to Center Bridge, not a portal.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

(( Maybe I found a portal :/))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((I can tell you aren't good at RPing. That's called a plot hole, my friend. How can you find a portal when there _isn't one_? Let's just move on and let someone else post.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Okeeday! Forget about our arguements, and I don't know much about RPing!))
Mysti eventually came to the gate. She went in the gate. "Hi! Am I late?"


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Deluge smiled cheerily at the Lunamon greeting him.

"Thanks! Yeah, I get a lot of comments about my fur whenever I'm in this form... it just means I have increased defense, really. And the fact that I don't like it cut. Uh, my tamer? That's Zeph. She's really psyched about this mission, can you tell?"

Upon hearing Deluge say her name, Zeph had turned around and noticed for the first time and seen the Night Claw tamer who she assumed owned the Lunamon. She met her eyes and smiled briefly, then turned to focus on Chief Julia and Chief Glare. _It feels so awkward doing a co-op mission,_ she mused, _since I can remember not too long ago when the two factions were mortal enemies. Things sure have changed._

As she was thinking this, a new tamer walked over to the congregation, apologizing for her lateness. _Well, it's not like the meeting's been going on for too long. There aren't many tamers here yet,_ Zeph thought.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((From now on, I'll be calling Night Crow Night Claw. It's called Night Crow in Dawn/Dusk because they mistranslated it. I already knew this, but I never thought much of it until now. Outside of the RP, I predict I'll be switching up a lot.))

After ending her conversation with Deluge, Lunamon wandered back over to Demi. "Aw, how come you aren't socializing with the others?" Demi stalled a little, then answered. "Well, Lunamon, you know... I'm going to bide my time a little. See what everyone else does. If someone decides to talk to me, sure." "Well, alright. I wish you'd be a little more open to your fellow Tamers, though." As Demi and Lunamon carried on, Chief Glare finally assigned the Light Fang Missions. Not all the Tamers were able to come, which is fine, as the Missions will still be sent via Digivice Email.

"Alright, everyone. It's time for missions to be assigned. For Light Fang, all of you that can come shall be heading for Task Canyon. Three Growlmon have been hit with viruses for unknown reasons. They've been destroying and infecting the area. The situation is critical for Task Canyon and it's inhabitants. Light Fang's job will be to take down and cure the Growlmon." Chief Julia took over.

"As this is a Co-op Mission, Night Claw will also have involvement. While Light Fang is curing the Growlmon, Night Claw is to reach the Digital Reverse Side via DigiGate and breech the main server. There you can vaccinate the area. For Night Claw's Mission, we'll need at least two Tamers. Light Fang will need three, most likely. Four would be excellent, however, we do not have four."

"Thank you, Julia. Everyone is dismissed."


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

"Was that even worth coming to?" asked Clawslash. "Keep it down, Sassy Cat!"(another nickname)"Well, we better get going to Task Canyon!"


----------



## S. E. (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Okay, guys, who from Light Fang is going to be the Scout? And if someone from Night Claw doesn't show up soon (such as Eeveeon who hasn't a single post besides his sign up), I'll assume myself Night Claw's Scout. Alternately, we could have two Scouts from Light Fang and one of them could help out Night Claw for the mission, which I'm more inclined towards. We do have one other fairly active (as in, attended the meeting) Night Claw member, Arcanine, and I think it would be better if we sent two Tamers and one Scout in there instead. Thoughts?))


----------



## Arcanine (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((I can be Night Claw's scout if Shining Eevee doesn't want to.))

Ae looked up at Kevin, waiting for his silent order. He walked in the direction of Dark Terminal, hiding his eagerness to start the mission. Despite liking to work alone, he looked back at the Night Claw girl with the Lunamon, asking himself if she would come.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Zeph and Deluge exchanged looks.

"Bleh, scouting," murmured Zephyr. "That makes me think of weak people who are sent in first to get killed off... expendables. I'd rather not."

"Zeph, it's not like that," insisted the Gomamon. "Scouts are the ones who get to see the most action. Really, you've got the wrong idea about this. Let's scout! It'd be fun." He began shuffling away. Zeph raised an eyebrow and followed him to shine terminal, still a bit skeptical.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Alrighty, then. I think I'll scout next time))

"Well, Lunamon, it looks like that other Night Claw Tamer is getting scout duty. That means yes, you get to battle." said Demi, a bit unsure of whether this was a good thing or not.

"Yay! I get to kick DigiButt!"

"Lunamon, you've never been in a fight before. I'm not sure if you should..."

Lunamon began giving Demi puppy-dog eyes.

"...Fine. Let's go. Task Canyon, right? We'll meet our Scout there."

"You're such a softie!" teased Lunamon.

"Come on!"

Demi and Lunamon left Center Bridge and reached Dark Terminal. They used their Digivice to make the DigiGate take them to Task Canyon.

((And I take it you're going to be Light Fang's Scout, Twitchy?))


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Eric and Monmon were at Task Canyon. This Night Claw Tamer and his slingshot-wielding Digimon were fighting a Kudamon, preparing to fight the Growlmon. Monmon attacked with Swing Sling. Kudamon was defeated.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

"I'll be seeing you at Task Canyon!" said Mysti as she headed out the gate.

"Do you think I could Digivolve you and you could fly us there?"

"Nah. It's more fun watching you tire out from pedaling!"

"Oh, shut up!" I said, playfulling slapping my partner.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*



Celestial Blade said:


> Eric and Monmon were at Task Canyon. This Night Claw Tamer and his slingshot-wielding Digimon were fighting a Kudamon, preparing to fight the Growlmon. Monmon attacked with Swing Sling. Kudamon was defeated.


((This is why we have scouts. When you run into enemies(It's rare that you should find a feral Digimon on it's own), you leave your post open for the Scout to report what the enemy Digimon do, to prevent unrealistic cases such as a Monmon taking out a Kudamon before it even attacks. Plus, as you said in your post, you belong to Night Claw. Light Fang is dealing with the Growlmon. I think re-reading the first post will do you a world of good.))

Demi and Lunamon were beamed down on a DigiGate planted in Task Canyon. 

"Alright, Lunamon, no need to Digivolve right now. Save it for our enemies. We're headed for the server!"

There weren't very many Digimon around, aside from the Growlmon which are the obvious cause. Task Canyon is very maze like, with many winding ladders and bridges. Demi and Lunamon appeared to be looping.

"Demi! We aren't getting anywhere!"

"I know, everything looks the same wherever we go."

"What do you think we should do?"

Demi suddenly noticed an obscure ladder ridden with vines.

"Lunamon! Look over there! We haven't gone that way yet!"

"Do you think it leads to the server?"

"I don't know, but we've looked everywhere else!"

"Well, Demi, I'm right behind you."

Demi and Lunamon climbed the ladder, Demi somewhat with ease and Lunamon with great difficulty.

"Ugh, I'm beat already." Lunamon moaned.

"...Lunamon, you're not riding on my shoulder if that's what you're thinking."

"Aww..."

After a few twists and turns, Demi and Lunamon finally reached a Server DigiGate, which looks different from normal DigiGates due to it's swirling purple center and red outlining. What they had not barginned on was the three Digimon blocking off the gate. Guilmon and Kudamon, lead by Greymon.

"Look, a lowly Tamer and their little Digimon slave." scowled Greymon.

"Please, listen. We're with Night Claw's Vaccination Team. If you hadn't noticed, some of your Digimon friends are under control of a virus..." Greymon spoke before Demi could finish.

"Go on, keep spewing lies, human. We're perfectly aware of the virus you gave the Growlmon."

"No, it's not like that!"

"Save your breath. Guilmon, Kudamon, escort this human!"

"Yes, sir!"

"Lunamon!"

The entire scenery turned into streams of data. Lunamon's appearance began to change as more data began to surround Lunamon.

"Lunamon Digivolve to... Lekismon!"

((Alright, Arcanine. You take it from here.))


----------



## Arcanine (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Task Canyon was driving both Tamer and Digimon crazy. Each bridge and ladder looked the same, with no distiguishing features, so they Kevin and Ae were annoyed, not knowing if they had taken a path previously. After some time running in circles, Ae suggested climbing to a high place.

"How do you suggest we do it?"

"I can't... in this form, that is..." Ae said, forcing Kevin to think. It didn't take long until he took out his Digivice and the place filled with streams of numbers and codes.

"PawnChessmon Digivolve to... KnightChessmon!"

After her Tamer climbed the dart to her shoulder, Ae gave an enourmous jump to the top of the highest place she could see. From there they scouted the area. 

"Look there..." Ae said.

"I can't see as far as you, you know?" Kevin replied.

"There's Digimon there."

"That's natural..."

"A Lekismon is natural here?" Ae interrupted. A Lekismon? That could mean...

"Let's go." Ae jumped great lenghts to the place, where the Lekismon and the girl Tamer from Night Claw were being attacked by two Rookies, Guilmon and Kudamon. Blocking the way, Ae pointed her dart to the Rookies.

"I have a weapon and I'm not afraid to use it!" Ae said.

"Are we late?" Kevin asked to the girl.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Mewtwo, shouldn't you be handling the Growlmon? Your scout's been left all alone, and this is Night Claw's job))

"Hm? Your Tamer must be the Scout. I'm certainly relieved to have help." Lekismon said before leaping high into the air, then coming down with a swift kick to the Kudamon. "Moon Night Kick!" Much to her dismay, Kudamon was still able to get back up, despite how banged up he was. Suddenly, Guilmon began charging.

((And now the scout interprets what the enemies do. Remember, Greymon isn't in the fight yet))


----------



## Arcanine (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Guilmon charged against Ae. She took it as a provocation and charged against him, her dart pointed at his head. Before the incoming impact, Guilmon raised his head and received the impact in the chest, being knocked back a few meters. 

"I should really participate in a joust!" Ae said, victorious. Unfortunately Guilmon still got up and spit a ball of flames at Lekismon. Kudamon sneaked away from Lekismon and tackled Kevin from Ae's shoulder. While Kudamon was defeated, being pierced by Ae's dart, Kevin was on the ground, his left arm broken.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

"Lekismon! Quick, you have to get up!"

"I'm more worried about that Tamer over there! That Kudamon has him injured!"

"You know Healing Spring, right? Does that only work on Digimon?"

"Hey, good idea, Demi! Here, I'll try it! It looks like his partner could use it, too!"

Lekismon would have to pull this off quick, as Guilmon was preparing for the final blow. Suddenly, Lekismon's crescent moon pendent began to glow.

"Healing Spring!"

A shower of healing water began pouring down that lasted 20 seconds or so, causing Kevin, Ae, and Lekismon to glow. Lekismon was able to get back up again. She then reached one of her hands behind her and pulled out a sharp icicle. She threw it, piercing through Guilmon like an arrow.

"Tear Arrow!"


----------



## Arcanine (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Kevin's blinding pain was stopped by a itchy feeling on his arm. It felt like... _it was mending itself?_ He noticed water falling over him, and managed to see the Guilmon being pierced by an icicle. He fell to the ground at the same time Kevin gained control of his trembling legs. His confused mind was cleared by an ear-splitting roar by Greymon.

"How do you dare to force me to stain my hands with your filth! Deceiving humans and traitor Digimon... I shall destroy you all!" He lowered his head and pointed the sharp horn at Ae. 

"Guess it's no use to talk now..." Kevin muttered to himself. Both Greymon and KnightChessmon charged against each other. The dart hit the helmet, not making a lot of damage but stopping the dinosaur's attack. They held each other in place, in a quarrel of strenghts.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

"Hey Demi, we've gotta act quick! I don't think that KnightChessmon can hold him off much longer!" worried Lekismon.

Demi thought for a second, turning to the battle, then turning to Lekismon. "I know! Lekismon, can you put Greymon to sleep by using your Moon Gloves?"

"It's worth a try..." said Lekismon. She then readied her hands and fired an odd froth at Greymon. Focused on his battle, Greymon did not notice the froth until it was too late. Drifting off, Greymon fell over, fast asleep.

"Moon Night Bomb!" Lekismon cried triumphantly.

"Not so loud, Lekismon. We don't know how well it worked, so he could wake up." cautioned Demi.


----------



## Arcanine (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Ae felt the pressure decreasing, Greymon's body becoming weaker and finally falling asleep. She lowered her dart and both she and Kevin turned to the other Tamer and her Lekismon. 

"Huh, thanks... for the healing and the help back there." Kevin always got a bit confused when it came to this kind of talk. He normally would feel more comfortable when talking about business. "So, he's out, I guess we can just go to the sever."


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

(oh! Sorry!)


----------



## S. E. (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((It's alright))

"Well, you know... I couldn't let you get slaughtered by that Greymon... let's just head for the server." said Demi, trying to be modest. She stood on top of the DigiGate, and as expected, her Digivice detected the signal. _DigiGate signal detected. You will be taken to a local DigiGate within the server. Proceed?_ After confirming, Demi and Lekismon arrived at the server. 

"Well, Demi, I hope there aren't too many Digimon like Greymon in here..."

"Yeah, well, in any case, just try to maintain your Champion form until that Tamer gets here. It'd be rude to finish the mission without him"


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((thanks for the reminder, Shining Eevee.))

"If you're talking about this moron, then I guess it's Mission Complete," said a Floramon, who walked up to the group with a tamer behind him.
"Sorry I'm late, everybody!  When I showed up, they said you all had already come here.  Apparently I thought the meeting was later than it really was," said the tamer, breathing a bit heavily as if he had just stopped running.
"Wait, you can _think_?" replied Floramon.
"Hilarious, dude; you should go on tour.  Anyways, I'm Zak," the tamer said to his new group.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

"Hm? No, no, I believe Demi was talking about the 'moron' outside the DigiGate. But pleased to meet you, Zak. This is my aforementioned Tamer, Demi. I'm Lekismon, though normally I'm Lunamon. It's good that we've got more help vaccinating the area, though we're still waiting for our friend, whom we never actually got a formal introduction to..." Lekismon began to ramble, but then she decided to stop.

"Um, maybe we should start vaccinating the area right now. I'm sure our scout will catch up to us..." said Demi.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Sorry for lateness D:))

Scouting. Zeph and Deluge appeared a good way away from the group, standing among the rugged cliffs of Task Canyon.

"What're we supposed to be looking for here?" Zeph asked, sighing. "There's nothing here that I can see."

"Three infected Growlmon. Come on, Zeph, weren't you listening?" Deluge shuffled along uncertainly behind her, casting reluctant looks over to the sheer drop a few feet away. "Anyway, shouldn't you digivolve me or something? We could get attacked."

"You know how tiring that is for you," Zeph said, walking forward determinedly. "I want to hold out so you can save your energy."

Deluge grumbled something about having more legs as Tamer and Digimon searched for their quarry.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((*edits post*))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Could you maybe re-post it instead? It'll be less confusing that way, plus your post no longer makes any sense. The first Digivolution that took place has long been over and the Digimon and Tamer are already in the server, plus the fight is over. Not to mention the Growlmon wouldn't be in the same place as Greymon and his cronies. Thank you.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Um, OK! How about I just delete the last post?))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Whatever.))


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Eric and Monmon finally caught up with the others.


----------



## Flora (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Aw, darn it, I don't know what to post!  I was stuck at school until nine on Thursday night, and didn't get to go on.  And since everybody's on the mission now, I don't know what to do... D: Should I just pretend I've been there the whole time?))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Just pretend you were late getting there. Although Night Claw's mission is nearly complete, Light Fang's has barely started))


----------



## Flora (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Flora's late _everywhere,_ isn't she? ^^))

"Come on Serenity! We're late agaaaaaaaaaain!" yelled Flora as she ran toward Task Canyon.

Serenity sighed. "You really need to get your act together and stop being late..." she said as she ran in front of Serenity.  Although the Patamon had the ability to fly, she could run more quickly than flying.  And since she and Flora were late, they needed to go as fast as they could.

Upon finally reaching Task Canyon, Flra yelled, "Sorry we're late!  My alarm went off half-an-hour after I set it!"

"Only because you snoozed it," muttered Serenity.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

"Nah, it's fine!" I said. "Wait...I forgot which moves Gatomon uses! I've never battled with her!" Clawslash got out a Digidex. "Use this!" she said. I looked up Gatomon. "Alright, let's try Rage of Light!" I yelled as Clawslash obeyed, for the first time in a long time, and did that move.


----------



## Arcanine (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Kevin and Ae stepped into the Gate, and into the server. When on the server, he looked at the KnightChessmon.

"Shall we start?"


----------



## S. E. (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((By the way, Mewtwo, Gatomon can also learn any moves in this Dawn/Dusk Guide. Just Ctrl + F 'Gatomon' until you get to the moves section, and some moves should turn up with Gatomon in the 'Learned by' section.))

"Well, it seems everyone's here. Let's start!" said Lekismon, excited about their first mission to be complete. "I believe the more Vaccine Digivices at work, the more effective the vaccine..." After Lekismon was finished, Demi began working on the vaccine. 

_Virus signals detected within server. Initiate Vaccination Program?_
[Yes]
_Vaccination in progress..._

"Say, how long does that take?" said Lekismon with a hushed, impatient tone.
"Depends on the severity of the virus..."
"Well, can't it go any faster? Doesn't it at least have a loading bar?"
"...No."
"Can we leave in the middle of the--"
"No."
"What about--"
"No, Lekismon!"
"Hey, I usually have to try harder than that to annoy you..." finished Lekismon, somewhat disappointed.


----------



## Arcanine (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

"...And now we wait."

"How much time?" Ae asked.

"Dunno, I guess it gives a sign when it finishes. But the more Digivices, the faster."

"Let's see if the girl is doing her job too then." Ae lead the way, followed by Kevin.

"Looks like it." Kevin said, after seeing the girl. Before he could turn around, however, Ae started playing her favourite game.

"Do you know Kevin?" she asked the Tamer. With a sigh, Kevin turned to the girl and raised a hand, while Ae greeted the Lekismon. "Hi, I'm Ae."


----------



## S. E. (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

"Kevin? Oh, that's your Tamer's name. Yeah..." Demi trailed off as Lekismon began to speak.

"Oh, hi, Ae. I'm glad I finally got to learn your names... This is Demi, and I'm Lekismon, though I'm normally Lunamon. Pleased to meet you..."

_Beeeeeeeeeep!_

"What was that, Demi?"
"Oh, it's my Digivice. I think the vaccination's done. It looks like the Growlmon hadn't infected the place too badly yet."
"Oh, good. Does that mean we can report back?"
"Yeah."

Demi and Lekismon warped back to Dark Terminal. In the process, Lekismon finally lost the ability to maintain her Champion form and Degenerated back to Lunamon.

**Night Claw's Mission Complete**

Kevin, Demi, Eric, and Zak gained 5 Tamer Points​


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Apparently, Eric was clueless as to what he was supposed to be doing, since he just joined Night Claw's Vaccine Team, and is a bit lost sometimes.


----------



## Arcanine (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

"Don't you love when a mission goes smoothly?" Ae asked, now on her PawnChessmon form, while they were reaching Dark Terminal. Kevin just nodded absent-mindedly. Ae looked at him and let out a low "Oh..." and a smile.

"What's funny?" Kevin asked. Ae giggled. "What's the joke?" Ae just continued giggling and ignoring Kevin as they went back home.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Demi and Lunamon were back in their Tamer Home in DarkMoonCITY after a tiring mission the other day. Suddenly, they were abruptly woken up by Demi's Digivice.

"Hey! What is it, Demi?"
"Uh, I think I got an email..."
"Well, what does it say?"
"It's from the Union, Night Claw specifically. Here, take a look..."

_Night Claw Tamers,
Thanks for your work at Task Canyon. As a reward (Light Fang should be receiving this after their mission as well), you are all invited to DarkMoonCITY's Union Room to meet your DigiNavi. They are all Digimon who have no Tamers but still worked to become a member of the Union. You all have a choice on who you are matched up with. Any Night Claw Tamers who do not make it or don't wish to come may do so, as this offer will always be available.​Thanks for your time,
The Union_

"Alright, let's go!" Lunamon said excitedly.

((DigiNavi form when you get there:

Name:
Gender:
Digimon:
Appearance:
Summary:

All fields serve the same purpose as in the partner form.))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Check out the first post. Everyone currently signed up received a nice little profile card...))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((How do you click on the image itself to take you to the site instead of having text?))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Wait... what are you talking about? O_o))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((When I click on your profile card, it takes me to the site. I wanna know how to do that!))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Oh... First, you make an image as normal. Then, you highlight the whole image text (Including the IMG tags). Then copy the URL of the thread, and make a link. You should then have an image link!))


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

_Wow, this place is so cool.  What's this place called, Michelle?
Silly Zak, I told you, this is Candy Land!
You mean from the board game?  Sweet!  But not as sweet as you...
Oh Zak...
Oh Michelle..._

"WAKE UP ALREADY!!!!!!!!!" Floramon screamed, interrupting Zak's dream.
"GAH!  What's going on, Floramon?!" Zak replied, trying to yell angrily but instead making more of a yawn.
"We received a message on the Digivice."  Floramon handed the device to Zak, who looked at it, trying to read it with his sleepy eyes:

_Night Claw Tamers,

    Thanks for your work at Task Canyon. As a reward (Light Fang should be receiving this after their mission as well), you are all invited to DarkMoonCITY's Union Room to meet your DigiNavi. They are all Digimon who have no Tamers but still worked to become a member of the Union. You all have a choice on who you are matched up with. Any Night Claw Tamers who do not make it or don't wish to come may do so, as this offer will always be available.

Thanks for your time,
The Union_

"Come on, Zak, I don't want us too be late again.  Apparently we're making a new friend."
Zak got dressed as quickly as he could, ate his breakfast, and headed out towards the Union Room, with Floramon taunting him along the way, "By the way, Zak, who's _Michelle_?"

((DigiNavi form:

Name:  Black Agumon
Gender:   Female
Digimon:  BlackAgumon-DarkTyrannomon-MetalTyrannomon (-if it's okay, could she have BlackWarGreymon as a Mega, since she otherwise wouldn't have one according to the Dawn/Dusk lines?  If not, then she'll just have the first three forms)
Appearance:  Wears a green scarf which stays around her neck at all times
Summary:  While she does have a nice side, it's very easy to make her hide it, as she has a terrible temper.  However, she is loyal to her team, and she makes sure to put the mission before her plans of revenge... most of the time.
))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Sure.))

((Name: BlackGuilmon
 Gender: Male
 Digimon: BlackGuilmon
 Appearance:
 Summary: BlackGuilmon is always found at the PC with his ever present mug of coffee. Due to his laid back nature, others don't have a hard time getting along with him. He's a graduate of the DigiNavi University, and when it comes to computers, he knows his stuff. He is very unlike the rest of his species in that he somewhat dislikes violence.))

Demi and Lunamon headed into the Union Room. When they arrived there, there was but one Digimon with Chief Julia aside from ChaosGallantmon. "Chief Julia? Who is that?" inquired Lunamon. "I'm afraid this is the only DigiNavi that could make it." apologized Julia. "There's a first time for everything..." said the Digimon. "I'm BlackGuilmon. Pleased to meet you, Demi and Lunamon. I have heard much about you from Chief Julia." "Oh, hi, BlackGuilmon." said Demi. "So that means you'll be our DigiNavi. It's nice to meet you..."

"Alright, BlackGuilmon. You may now return to your new Tamer Home with Demi and Lunamon." finished Julia. "Great. No worries, you won't need to show me where your Tamer Home is at. Every Tamer Home in DarkMoon is connected by the same DigiGate."

Back in Tamer Home...

"Yeah, this is the server." said Lunamon. "Good! I'll try to get the feel for this new PC." said BlackGuilmon enthusiastically.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((I've got 2 problems with that last post of yours. Number 1, your not supposed to have a DigiNavi yet. You're still at the rock bottom value of 0 points. Also, I _suppose_ I can excuse it this time, since you did so little, but the Scout, AKA Involuntary Twitch, is supposed to dictate what happens to the enemies and what they do. Anything larger than 'they stumbled' or 'they got back up' could be considered Character Control.))


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Right, right. Sorry. I was slightly confused as to a scout's duties, but ShinyEevee cleared it up for me. Now, seeing as Mewtwo's post didn't comply with the rules, I'm not quite sure whether to ignore it and proceed with the battle in the normal sense or to hold out until Mewtwo corrects her post. o_o;))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Just go on as normal.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Sorry, was at school! And i'm very bad at RPing!))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

(('I'm very bad at RPing!' isn't an excuse. Read this, although I'm sure you already have, and this. Or this, which is equally as helpful, though none of those links help with grammar. They shouldn't need to.))


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Rewinding time...))

With a relieved sigh, Deluge pulled himself up the last rocky step and onto the plateau. Zeph looked behind her at the other Light Fang tamers, who were catching up still, and waved at them for them to get over to where she was, because she had found what they were looking for.

Just twenty yards away were the three Growlmon, standing around idly for not having noticed them yet. She winced as she looked at their eyes, which were black and sinister with the virus. Quietly she whispered to Deluge,

"They're just champions, so it shouldn't be too hard. Quickly, digivolve!" The scenery mented away in an instant, and Deluge glowed a bright white light.

"Gomamon Digivolve to... Ikkakumon!"

The light faded and Deluge shook his now very shaggy head and huffed contentedly. Unfortunately, the digivolution caused quite a commotion, and had the unwanted side-effect of attracting the attention of the three Growlmon. One roared fiercely, the virus having stripped it of its ability to speak.

"Deluge! Big ice arrow! Hold them off until the other tamers arrive!"

Deluge obliged, a spear of ice forming around his horn and shooting off forcefully at one of the Growlmon.

((Annnd you guys take it from here~))


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

(Can someone tell me what was goin on?)


----------



## S. E. (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

@Celestial Blade: Alright, here are some snippets of what's happened so far:



Shining Eevee said:


> _Beeeeeeeeeep!_
> 
> "What was that, Demi?"
> "Oh, it's my Digivice. I think the vaccination's done. It looks like the Growlmon hadn't infected the place too badly yet."
> ...


First off, the mission was completed.


Shining Eevee said:


> _Night Claw Tamers,
> Thanks for your work at Task Canyon. As a reward (Light Fang should be receiving this after their mission as well), you are all invited to DarkMoonCITY's Union Room to meet your DigiNavi. They are all Digimon who have no Tamers but still worked to become a member of the Union. You all have a choice on who you are matched up with. Any Night Claw Tamers who do not make it or don't wish to come may do so, as this offer will always be available.​Thanks for your time,
> The Union_


Due to everyone in Night Claw achieving 5 points, everyone gets this message. More on DigiNavis in the first post.



Shining Eevee said:


> ((DigiNavi form when you get there:
> 
> Name:
> Gender:
> ...


And the form, which you will need.

And that's pretty much what happened. Hope that helps.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Eric used a Gate Disk, and made it back to the Union Room to get the reward, Monmon following him. He got 500 bits! Eric then met his DigiNavi, a Tentomon. Tentomon explained his job, and Monmon said "Is it fun?" Tentomon remarked "In my opinion... yes!" Eric then said "I can't wait to see our Tamer Home!"

Name: Tentomon
Gender: Male
Digimon: Tentomon
Appearance: He's a regular Tentomon
Summary: He is totally new to being a Digi-Navi, and has waited a couple of years to become one.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((All DigiNavis are accepted. Plus, there's a new mission for Night Claw. Hooray!))

Demi and Lunamon were lounging around Tamer Home with nothing to do. Interupting the lazy moment, the newly appointed DigiNavi BlackGuilmon entered the room with some news.

"Demi? I received a message from the Union. Here, take a look..."

_Night Claw Tamers,
Your next mission has arrived. Go to the Union Room to receive your briefing.​_((Just pretend your character has. Really, just read the first post)) 
_Thanks for your service,
The Union_​
"Well?"
"Alright, BlackGuilmon. We're heading out, but you should stay behind and take care of Tamer Home, okay?"

Demi and Lunamon headed out, while BlackGuilmon had been deprived of his caffeine longer than he had cared to be, so he promptly headed back to his desk and, most importantly, his beloved coffee.

((Alright, there was something I forgot to add on the previous form:

Name: BlackGuilmon
Gender: Male
Digimon: BlackGuilmon-BlackGrowlmon-BlackWarGrowlmon-BlackWarGreymon
Appearance:
Summary: BlackGuilmon is always found at the PC with his ever present mug of coffee. Due to his laid back nature, others don't have a hard time getting along with him. He's a graduate of the DigiNavi University, and when it comes to computers, he knows his stuff. He is very unlike the rest of his species in that he somewhat dislikes violence.

I didn't originally mean to (In fact, I picked out BlackGuilmon before you ever posted BlackAgumon), but BlackGuilmon is very similar to BlackAgumon. I didn't want to make them have the same Mega form as well, but I wanted something other than ChaosGallantmon that looked relatively like BlackGuilmon. BlackWarGreymon was the most fitting thing I could think of. ._.))


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

(Tentomon's line: Motimon->Tentomon->Kabuterimon->MegaKabuterimon [Red]->HerculesKabuterimon)


Eric was anticipating his next mission, and Monmon wanted to fight more.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Sep 19, 2008)

((ATTN Light Fangers: just saying that we can't continue our half of the plot without the rest of you. So Mewtwo and Flora and Ashes, post plz D:

Also, Shining Eevee, maybe we should do a little more advertising in our sigs? There's still lots of room for people to join, and I _do_ want this to go on...))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 19, 2008)

((I shall advertise once I cut down my sig! I removed my Pokeplushies this morning!))
"Gatomon, use Rage of Light!" and for the first time since Mysti met her, Gatomon obeyed.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 19, 2008)

((I made special sparkly banners for everyone to use. Unfortunately, no one seems to be linking them. :(

By the way, Twitchy, you _are_ the scout.))


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 20, 2008)

(where are they?)


----------



## S. E. (Sep 20, 2008)

((Light Fang? They're still in Task Canyon.

You know, most of your questions are answered in previous posts and/or the first post.))


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Sep 20, 2008)

((I know I'm the scout, but I was waiting for someone else to post before continuing.))

The other tamer and her Gatomon finally reached the top, and the Gatomon let loose a Holy attack that hit the foremost Growlmon. It sank to the ground, defeated, but then the other two quickly advanced in its place.

"Deluge!" Zephyr cried. "Harpoon Vulcan!" This time, Deluge's horn glowed a bright white as it gathered metal energy, and then the shot diverged into two strikes that hit each Growlmon squarely in the chest. One was deterred, but one spat forth a blast of fire at Deluge. The smell of crisping fur filled the air, and the Ikkakumon roared in pain.


----------



## Arcanine (Sep 20, 2008)

((Sorry for the absence... Anyway...

DigiNavi form:
Name: Kokuwamon
Gender: Male
Digimon: Kapurimon-Kokuwamon-Kuwagamon-Okuwamon-GranKuwagamon
Appearance: Normal
Summary: Has a nice, fun-loving personality, and is very loyal and intelligent.))

"Hey, got a message. Seems we got a Navi."

"To manage the home, right?" Ae asked.

"I see you know more than you show."

"You're saying I don't look smart?" Kevin ignored with a smile. To counter, Ae added "Maybe we make it in time..."

"For what?" He still kept asking all the way, until they arrived. Chief Julia was standing with ChaosGallantmon and a metallic Digimon. After proper introductions, Kevin asked "I suppose you are our Navi?"

"You bet I am!" Kokuwamon said happily. 

"Welcome to the team then!" Ae said, rivaling his good mood. After arriving home, Kokuwamon directed himself to the computer, on which he started working immediately.

"I guess we should let him be for now..." Ae mumbled. Kevin nodded, and heard another beeping. This time was a mission message. 

"Ready to kick some more butt?" Kevin asked, already knowing the answer.

"Yeah! Actually, I wish our mission had been Light Fang's. They get to fight more..."

"We fought too." Kevin replied.

"Yeah, one Champion and two Rookies. They get THREE infected Champions!"

"You're fighting-obsessed..." Kevin mumbled, as they made way for the Union Room.


----------



## Flora (Sep 21, 2008)

"Mind if we help?" Serenity asked Zeph as she prepared to attack.

"Serenity, I think you should digivolve.  I don't believe it's possible for them to be defeated by a Rookie Digimon," advised Flora.

"Wow, you actually expressed intelligence!" she said sarcastically. "Patamon, digivolve to...Angemon!" she yelled as her body took on a more humanoid shape and she sprouted two more pairs of white angel wings.

"Serenity, use...wait, what attacks do you know?" Flora wondered as she took out her DigiDex.  "Uh...try Heaven's Knuckle!"

Serenity held out a clenced fist, which started to glow with holy energy.  She approached the nearest Growlmon cautiously, attempting to avoid being hit.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 21, 2008)

((I suppose starting off the battle as a rookie Digimon is alright, but you'll need to Digivolve Patamon to Angemon so that you follow the Required Level for this mission.))


----------



## Flora (Sep 21, 2008)

((Edited. ^^;))


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 21, 2008)

(I meant the sig things...)


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Sep 21, 2008)

The Angemon rushed up to the growlmon, fist glowing with heavenly light, and delivered a powerful punch straight to its face. The Growlmon was thrown back, rolling head over heels before stopping and staying there. The last Growlmon, furious at its partners' defeat, breathed out a huge tongue of fire that caught both Serenity and Deluge. Serenity wasn't hurt much, having just come into the battle, but Deluge was badly hurt after having already taken one fireball.

"Hang in there, Deluge! You can do this! Finish it off with another Harpoon Vulcan!" With a huge effort, the Ikkakumon raised his head. His horn glowed bright white and then fired two shots, one after another. They hit the Growlmon and it roared one final time before collapsing.

Zeph quickly got out her Digivice and degenerated Deluge, who slumped to the ground immediately, char marks evident on his fur. "Sorry about that," she murmured to him. "I'll get you healed as soon as I can."

Meanwhile, the virus marks on the growlmon began fading. Zeph got out her Digivice and motioned for the others to get theirs out, too. She walked up to the nearest Growlmon and scanned its DNA.

_Initializing Virus scan...

Erase virus?

[Yes]

Virus erase process initializing...

...

Virus erase successful._

The Growlmon's eyes fluttered, and it sat up.

"Oy, where am I?" it muttered. "I feel as if I've been asleep for a long time... but-- ow! Why do I hurt so much!" it massaged its arm.

"You've just been infected by a virus," Zeph said sternly. "We of Light Fang had to defeat you in order to purge you of the virus, but you should be okay now and vaccinated against future virus attacks."

"A virus?!" the Growlmon exclaimed, shocked. "Oh geez. I'm so sorry if I hurt you at all... I can't believe I was infected by a virus! I'll... I'll try and be more careful in the future."

"That's the spirit!" said Zeph, giving the Growlmon a thumbs-up before going over to collect Deluge. She got a GateDisk from out of her pack, and warped back to Shine Terminal.

((I hope that's good and I didn't miss any steps. ^^;))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 21, 2008)

((Those are linked to your names in the sign up list))

**Light Fang's Mission Complete**

Mysti, Zeph, and Flora received 5 Tamer Points.​
((And now you'll get that DigiNavi message, btw))
------

After Night Claw's mission briefing, Demi and Lunamon headed for Dark Terminal. They used the DigiGate to warp to Magnet Mine.

"Hey Demi, don't you think I should Digivolve right now?"

"Not yet. I can't find any signs of Keramon or Kurisarimon anywhere."

After a few turns and pathways, however, they did find their quarry...

((I know this is a bit late, but who's going to be scouting? If nobody wants to, I'll do it.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 21, 2008)

"Good job, Clawslash!" yelled Mysti as she gave her partner a high-five. Mysti's Digivice gave a beep. "I got a message!"

_Light Fang Tamers,

Thanks for your work at Task Canyon. As a reward, you are all invited to DarkMoonCITY's Union Room to meet your DigiNavi. They are all Digimon who have no Tamers but still worked to become a member of the Union. You all have a choice on who you are matched up with. Any Light Fang Tamers who do not

"Well, lets go then!" yelled Gatomon as they headed back towards DarkMoonCITY.

((DigiNavi form:
Name: Renamon
Gender:Female
Digimon: Renamon-Kyuubimon-Taomon-Sakuyamon
Appearance:The purple is a sky blue, and her white is silver. Her yellow fur is a little darker, too.
Summary: Basically she's the excact opposite of Clawslash, kind, caring, a loner at times.))_


----------



## S. E. (Sep 21, 2008)

*Mewtwo*

DigiNavi Accepted.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((DigiNavi form:
Name: Kou (Kudamon)
Gender: Female
Digimon: Kudamon - Reppaemon - Tylinmon - Sleipmon
Appearance: Fairly normal for a Kudamon. Perhaps the yellow markings on her back are a little thicker than normal.
Summary: Stern and serious, Kou is very devoted to her work and doesn't have time for distractions. Zeph likes her, but Deulge is rather impatient with her... uh, impatience.))

Zeph read the message on her Digivice with little reaction, and then began to proceed to DarkmoonCITY. First, however, she picked up a FullRestore at a nearby vendor's. She fed the drops to the limp Deluge, who swallowed, coughed, spluttered, and sat up.

"Geez. I don't care what they do for you, that stuff tastes awful," he grumbled. The burn marks on his coat were fading as his fur grew back. Zeph placed him on the ground and they made for the bridge between the two cities.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Um, um, it's the Union Room, not Center Bridge. Your Union Room is in SunshineCITY.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((I forgot to add Renamon would like to be called Foxy(I know, it stinks, but today's just not a creative day!)))


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Eric was ready for the next mission, and rested at the Tamer Home, Monmon nearby.


----------



## Flora (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Erm...am I the only person who thinks that a female Patamon digiolving into a seemingly male Digimon seems kinda odd?))

"Yaaaaaaay! We won!" shouted Flora.  Serenity, although she had just been sprinkled with a fireball, had to smile.  As she reverted back into a Patamon, she noticed that there was a message on the Digivice.

"Hey!  Flora!" she yelled. "Looks like we're getting somebody to watch the house!  And best of all, WE CAN PICK!"

Flora was excited to meet their "DigiNavi," as the message called it.  They happily started off towards SunshineCITY.

((Name: Mini (Biyomon)
Gender: Female
Digimon: Biyomon-Birdramon-Garudamon-Phoenixmon
Appearance: A regular Biyomon
Summary: Mini can be a bit silly at times, but is very committed to helping Light Fang purify the Digital World.

Eh-heh.  I made sure that this one would work. ^^))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Flora: Not accepted. Terriermon is Beast species. And in case you were curious, Lopmon is Dark species.))


----------



## Flora (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((...I really got to be careful with this stuff. ^^;

Edited.))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((I'll be scout, because if I wait any longer, this RP is going to die. >>;))

"Hey Demi, it's BlackGuilmon," he said over the Digivice. "I've done scans on the area. I'll send you the Virus Digimon scans."

The scan data of three Digimon appeared on the screen of her Digivice.

"Two Rookie-level Keramon and one Champion-level Kurisarimon. All Dark species Digimon." Demi calmly read out, despite the very Digimon being right before her. She was a bit more confident in her skills now because of her last mission. "Time to Digivolve, Lunamon."

"Alright!"

The surrounding scenery began to fade away, being replaced by streams of random numbers, letters, even Japanese characters. Lunamon's silhouette began to change and morph into a now-familiar shape.

"Lunamon Digivolve to... Lekismon!"

Lekismon promptly emerged from the cloud of data. She then let loose a Soulful Kick on the head Kurisarimon, knocking him backwards.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Eric was up and ready, and headed to Magnet Mine with Monmon.


----------



## Flora (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((I can be Light Fang's scout this time.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Baw, I wanted to!))

Mysti finally made it to SunshineCITY((Or wherever Light Fangers go)) and went inside. There, a Renamon was waiting. She walked over. "Hi. My name is Foxy, and I am your new Diginavi." Mysti's Diginavi beeped. "There's a virus in Sunken Tunnel, but there's no Digimon harmed yet. Just the area." "Then what are we waiting for? Let's go!" said Gatomon, already half-way out the door.


----------



## S. E. (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

Kurisarimon lurched forward after being knocked down. There was a large crack in his armor from the kick, but he still had some energy. He then grabbed Lekismon with his tentacles while she was off guard, and began slashing at her rapidly. Afterwards, he threw her to the ground. Still unable to think strait due to the extreme pain in her sides, she winced as she tried to pull an icicle from her back. Leaping up with caution, she threw the icicle spear at Kurisarimon. It struck through the opening in his armor, causing him to writhe in pain before exploding in a cloud of data. 

"Ice arrow!"

Demi held up her Digivice and initiated the vaccine. Then, the data from Kurisarimon began to get sucked into the Digivice. 

"Okay, Lekismon, two more to go."


----------



## Flora (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

After arriving in SunshineCITY and entering the Union Room, Flora and Serenity were greeted by a Biyomon.  "Hi! I'm Mini!" she chirped.  "I'll be taking your mail and making sure that your Tamer Home is taken care of! Also," she added, "I'll let you know whenver a new mission comes up.

"Now, I need to tell you about your next mission, an Area Restore one.  You two have to go to Sunken Tunnel.  A virus has infected the area, and you need to repair it before infects any Digimon," she continued.

"Area Restore, eh? We can handle it!" shouted Flora enthusiastically.  "Let's go, serenity!"

As Serenity ran off, she called back, "See ya later, Mini!"  The two of them raced off towards Sunken Tunnel.

((Hah, I almost wrote Pokemon there. ^^;

Mewtwo, do you think our characters could meet up on the way?))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

((Sure! How about there is something blocking my bike, and then you catch up! Like, um, a gigantic boulder! Will post after I think of how that happens! Maybe we get hungry, and when we come out of the fast-food place, you're strolling by!))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Virus and Vaccine: A Digimon RP*

"Meh, I've handled two Rookies before..." said Lekismon. "Moon Night Bomb!"

Lekismon fired an odd froth at the two Keramon. One of the Keramon was hit directly and slumped over immediately. The other Keramon, however, dodged the froth with ease. That one then leaned back, and then lurched forward, firing a ball of energy. It hit Lekismon smack in the face, exploding and causing her to fall over backwards. As the Keramon approached Lekismon, she leaped up and slammed into Keramon with an odd dark purple aura around her.

"Raging Darkness!" 

Keramon attempted to get up after being knocked over, but he couldn't. In the midst of all this chaos, the other Keramon was still fast asleep. Lekismon approached the awake Keramon and put a foot on his chest. She then took out an icicle, and stabbed Keramon with it. Within a few seconds, Keramon was flashing white. Then, he exploded in a burst of data.

"Ice arrow!"

Demi held up her Digivice like with the last one, and Keramon's loose data got pulled in.

((My character is lonely... ; ;))


----------



## Arcanine (Sep 27, 2008)

"So, this is Magnet Mine."

"I'll say. I'm about to crash with a wall." Ae replied. Her metal armor was being pulled around by the large magnetic field surrounding them. "Digivolution time?"

"Yeah, the sooner we get them, the better." Kevin answered, worried about his partner. After the transformation, she started walking with her Tamer on her back. Following a nearby noise, they arrived at the battle scene. Disapointed, Ae threw her dart at the sleeping Keramon, which promptly transformed in data and was sucked by Kevin's Digivice. 

"You couldn't leave a bit of challenge for me, could you?" Ae directed at Lekismon, with a mix of fun and disapointment. Kevin raised an hand as a compliment for Demi.

((SE, can we have another partner?))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 27, 2008)

Noticing Ae's sudden entrance, Lekismon replied, "Well, I'm sorry to disappoint. Let's just finish this up and head out of here." 

Taking it as a sign, Demi began to the vaccinate the two Digimon she and Lekismon had defeated. She started up the DigiVaccine program for the first time. Her Digivice then shot out to beams of data that struck the ground, leaving the glowing silhouettes of Keramon and Kurisarimon behind.

"Wha...? What was I doing? And where is the other Keramon?" said Kurisarimon in a daze.

"No worries. You and your friends were caught off guard by a virus, it seems. Our friends Kevin and Ae are working on Keramon right now, but he's okay. We're from the Union's Night Claw division Vaccine Team." said Lekismon.

"Oh... I see..."

((No, I don't think so. Not yet, anyways.))


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 27, 2008)

(can somebody catch me up again?)


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 27, 2008)

((Night Claw has finished their task, and Light Fang is still going to Sunken Tunnel.))


----------



## Flora (Sep 27, 2008)

((Speaking of which...Mewtwo, where should our characters meet up?))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 27, 2008)

((Umm, as soon as you stroll by McDonalds, I'll come out!))

Mysti set off to Sunken Tunnel. They saw a McDonalds. "I'm hungry!" complained Gatomon. "Oh, fine!" said Mysti before walking in.


----------



## Flora (Sep 27, 2008)

((Yay. ^^))

Flora and Serenity dashed in the direction of Sunken Tunnel.  On their way, they passed a McDonalds.  "You know, I never knew that they had Real World restaurants in the Digital World," commented Flora.

Serenity replied, "Of course!  You think Digimon don't get hungry?"

"You have a point there."


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 27, 2008)

Myti came out and saw Flora and her partner, Patamon. "Hi there!" said Gatomon with her mouth full of food. "Gatomon, never talk with your mouth full!" said Mysti as she swallowed the last bite. "Anyways, want to go to Sunken Tunnel with me?"


----------



## Flora (Sep 27, 2008)

"Sunken Tunnel, huh?" asked Flora. "So you must be from Light Fang, too!  I'm Flora.  Of course I'll come with you!"

Serenity giggled at the Gatomon.  "I'm Serenity."


----------



## S. E. (Sep 28, 2008)

((Mewtwo, Night Claw never got a mission complete.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 28, 2008)

((What about the Keramon and Kurisarimon?))


----------



## S. E. (Sep 28, 2008)

((They're not done yet. Read the posts a bit more carefully before you jump to conclusions.))


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 28, 2008)

Eric was at Sunken Tunnel, training Monmon to Digivolve into Hookmon. It was a huge success. Monmon can now become his Champion form!


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Sep 29, 2008)

((I'm guessing I'm too late for the mission... again?  If not, then I'll head on over.))

Zak and Floramon walked into the Union Room to see a BlackAgumon waiting for them.  "Well, it's about freakin TIME you guys got here!" she yelled, forming a small green Pepper Breath in her throat, but then catching herself and swallowing it down, releasing smoke from her mouth.
"Yeah, sorry about that.  Anyways, I'm Zak, and this is Floramon.  Are you our Digi Navi?" Zak said somewhat nervously.
"Unfortunately, yes," she replied.  "Try not to be so late next time, or I might have to toast your stupid little friend here."
"HEY!  Don't insult me when I haven't even talked to you yet!" Floramon spat in anger.
"I was talking to you."
"Oh... well then, I guess you might be right.  Let's head back to our Tamer Home."
It wasn't until they were half-way home that Zak realized the importance of who BlackAgumon was talking to, and he shouted out, "Hey, wait a minute, you were insulting ME!!"


----------



## S. E. (Sep 29, 2008)

((Not quite. You've still got time to make it to the area, and that's all that counts when awarding Tamer Points.))


----------



## Arcanine (Oct 3, 2008)

Shiny streams of data were shot from Kevin's Digivice, forming the second Keramon's silhouette. When he regained full color, Kevin directed to Demi.

"We're done?"


----------



## S. E. (Oct 5, 2008)

"I guess so..." said Demi. "We had better head back." said Lekismon.

**Night Claw's Mission Complete**

Demi, Kevin, Eric, and Zak gained 5 Tamer Points.

I know Eeveeon didn't quite make it, but I'm a softie. ;^;

Everyone can choose their Alt. Champion Forms now~

((New Alt. Champion Form: SangLoupmon))​


----------

